# 20 Guage Coyote



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

I have my savage model 24 i use for small game, but it is full choke so i was planning on using it for spring turkey and coyote, what loads would you recomend for coyote and turkey? It can take up to a 3 inch shell, any help appreciated!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Do you have a 12G?

I really don't see the point in running heavy loads through a 20G. The whole point of the 20G is for lighter faster gamebird low recoil shooting not to put 3in loads through it and rattle it loose.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Federal makes several nice .20 gauge loads. I bought the #4 lead for mine. I don't know if they have a 3" load though. To be honest the 2 3/4" should do fine for you. The #4 can be used for either species and should be plenty. Good luck !


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

I am letting my cousin use my 12 guage for turkey at the moment....well when season opens but 20 guage is a popular round lately, at the gun stores 12 guages are all thats there, the 20's are cleaned off the shelves. But anyway back on topic, i just checked out the federal turkey loads on cabelas website, i might go pick some up!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You'll do just fine using the 20 with the right load. You're not going to hurt that model 24 one bit, they're built really sturdy.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I've watched a top quality 20G fall apart because of the continued use of heavy 3in loads.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Mattuk said:


> I've watched a top quality 20G fall apart because of the continued use of heavy 3in loads.


That sucks i dont plan on using it for everything just turkey and maybe some yote till i can get my 12 guage back


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

All-Around-Outdoorsman said:


> That sucks i dont plan on using it for everything just turkey and maybe some yote till i can get my 12 guage back


The kid was rich, spoilt and his father should of known better. It was through abuse but something to bare in mind. 20 shots a year not a problem.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

All-Around-Outdoorsman said:


> That sucks i dont plan on using it for everything just turkey and maybe some yote till i can get my 12 guage back


 It'll be just fine. They're definitely built to last. The 24's are still very sought after guns because of their versatility and quality.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken the model 24 action is the same for a 12 ga or a 20ga just the barrel sets are different calibers. Many shotguns are built that way and have been for years, it cuts down on manufacturing costs substantially. A true (built specifically for) 20 will be noticeably lighter and thinner through the action.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Talked to a guy in at a gun shop and he was saying he uses his model 24 (nice gun he got it brand new someone brought it in, came out of the original box and was never shot) but anyway super sharp looking, better looking than mine and he says he uses the .22 lr barrel for fox and yote now correct me if im mistaken but i belive i asked on this before and a .22lr is a little small for that and especially a single shot.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes IMO it is to small for hunting coyotes. It can be done but there are a few things that the 22lr lacks when it comes to killing power. The first is the bullets that are loaded in it they are not suitable for killing an animal as large as a coyote. It also lacks, due to it's diminutive size, enough energy to reliably kill a coyote. Killing isn't just about bullets and penetration along with those you need hydrostatic shock. When a bullet hits a living being a lot of the energy is transfered to the tissues(resistance of those tissues causes expansion of the bullet) which causes a wave like action in those tissues and organs. Like dropping a stone into water, the water parts and then closes around the hole, and the waves move across the pool or body in this case. These shock waves cause all sorts of havoc on the body. loss of blood is a concern for sure but the damage caused by hydrostatic shock is far more dangerous to life.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great point Don ! I shot a buck two years ago with two hind quarters with 7 .22LR rounds in them. None of the rounds had done anything except burrow up just under the hide. All were fully intact and did zero damage to the tissue ! Never seen anything like it before. Changed my mind completely about using that round for anything bigger than a groundhog. All-Around that's just my opinion and it's up to you what you do with your rifle my friend. No matter what take it out and use it !


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

20ga is more than a enough to kill a turkey. You will need to have him a little bit closer than with a 12ga though. Pattern your gun first and find out what load works best and at what range.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

I didnt think so, but anyway ill probably have to get him to 30 yards or so in my setup, should i hunt in trees on this open meddow we logged out last summer or in an open feild?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That would depend on the setup and where the turkeys are, and where they are coming from. I used to hunt in the trees but lately I've been hunting in the frozen food section of Safeway.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Field hunting can be hard at times but you can see a lot more. If you hunt in the trees the toms may come in closer trying to find the hen. Do a little preseason scouting as find out where they go after they fly down. Set up between their roosting tree and where they feed or strut. Calling them to an area they want to be is a lot easier than trying to call them away from the direction they are traveling.

If you dont scout or cant find where they are eating/strutting still find where they are roosting the night before you hunt. In the morning sneak in as close as you can. Try and get within 100 yard and quietly set up.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I shoot a Mossberg I use exclusively for deer hunting. I use slugs or in my case sabots ( partition golds ). These were mag loads and shot a bunch of shells of the years. Being a pump gun I thought I would tear it up but it is shooting as well as ever !


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

How do i go about finding where they roost?? I always see them in a feild mid afternon but its not my land.... we rent a building to the farmer who does own it though so its fine if i scout there and hunt also the only problem is that his nephew is hunting there this spring and i dont want to overcroud the turkey so i might just tuck myself into the mountains this year


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

All-Around-Outdoorsman said:


> How do i go about finding where they roost?? I always see them in a feild mid afternon but its not my land.... we rent a building to the farmer who does own it though so its fine if i scout there and hunt also the only problem is that his nephew is hunting there this spring and i dont want to overcroud the turkey so i might just tuck myself into the mountains this year


 Follow them!!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Set up near where the crows hang out. They cover quite a bit of territory. It's not hard to get their attention, start up the crow fight call and the scout will alert them to what's going on. DON'T shoot the scout for any reason. Patience pays off.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

All-Around-Outdoorsman said:


> How do i go about finding where they roost?? I always see them in a feild mid afternon but its not my land.... we rent a building to the farmer who does own it though so its fine if i scout there and hunt also the only problem is that his nephew is hunting there this spring and i dont want to overcroud the turkey so i might just tuck myself into the mountains this year


At night after they fly up the toms will generally gobble a few times. If the aren't talking much on their own, you can try a shock call to get them to gobble. Try and get a general idea of where they are roosting and during the day, a few hours after flydown, search the area for the trees they use. You can tell these trees by the large amount of poop on the ground and the sides of the branches. They like bigger trees with sturdy branches. Around here pines are their favorite. They usually roost in the same trees but not always so make sure the night before you hunt you roost them just to make sure.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm such a moron. Just woke up and thought he was talking about crows. WTH ? Sorry guys, can anyone guess where my head is at this morning ? LMAO


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

That's why I always have at least 2 cups of coffee before logging on!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Mick105 said:


> At night after they fly up the toms will generally gobble a few times. If the aren't talking much on their own, you can try a shock call to get them to gobble. Try and get a general idea of where they are roosting and during the day, a few hours after flydown, search the area for the trees they use. You can tell these trees by the large amount of poop on the ground and the sides of the branches. They like bigger trees with sturdy branches. Around here pines are their favorite. They usually roost in the same trees but not always so make sure the night before you hunt you roost them just to make sure.


How many Toms do we need ? I though the one we had here was enough ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ya think Brian ? LOL Some days apparently I'm not.....


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

No way man... The more the merrier!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

He is not Merrier he's a eastern.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

On a call said:


> He is not Merrier he's a eastern.


Yeah, but is he a long beard???


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm not going there..... LOL


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Will do, never tried before but ill see what i can do


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry your thread got hijacked !! Started off with some moron about crows.....


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Was it crows or coyotes???


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

_Actually...._I was talking about yotes first....then spring gobbler...now crows i guess LOL, this thread really makes its way around!!!! Dont worry about it we all need a good laugh every once and a while


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Bound to happen here for sure ! LOL Starting to wonder how many of us have ADD....actually just like the camaraderie and having fun too !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I just would like to know what all this has to do with fixing my truck ?

Long beard huh...I thought he shaved to fit in with all the hens ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Bound to happen here for sure ! LOL Starting to wonder how many of us have ADD....actually just like the camaraderie and having fun too !


HUH ?what about DAD.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I said DVD uh....never mind


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Don I can't believe you haven't heard. Dad stole the truck OAC was trying to fix and went out coyote hunting with All Around Outdoorsman's 20ga. While he was sitting there the crows started to gobble on roost and Bones was strutting back and forth showing off his long beard to a bunch of merrier hens. Dad said he contracted ADD from other members on predator talk and that's what made him do it. Man you really need to keep up with these posts Don.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

BUAAAAAHHHH


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mick105 said:


> Don I can't believe you haven't heard. Dad stole the truck OAC was trying to fix and went out coyote hunting with All Around Outdoorsman's 20ga. While he was sitting there the crows started to gobble on roost and Bones was strutting back and forth showing off his long beard to a bunch of merrier hens. Dad said he contracted ADD from other members on predator talk and that's what made him do it. Man you really need to keep up with these posts Don.


Geez walk away from the computer for minute and miss alot....I'll need to be more attentive.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

_WOW, whats going on here lol!!














_


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

And Don wants to run the show







. Good thing we were not talking about him


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ever wonder what those strings to your hands and feet are for......BWWAAAAAAAAAHAHA


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

No strings attached







.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I moved his fingers to type that ..... I bet you all know which digit is being held up now !


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Hmmm....this explains why i cant ever seem to hit a target.....


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ha ha..I hear you.

But that 20 guage is a good gun none the less.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> No strings attached
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what she said !


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Adrian J Hare (Jan 31, 2012)

I was quite interested in what guys use for shot with the 20 gauge but see that everyone else has the same situation and is unsure of what will work on Coyotes. Now I can say that I have the turkey gun all sorted out in the 20 and am a very large believer that the 20 is every bit as good as a 12 gauge other then the shot quanity in the two shells. When taken to the range and worked on you can test to find the best combo










My largest question is what load is the best for the 20 gauge as shells don't seem to be in a large demand as they are with a 12 gauge.

Now when it comes to the turkey gun aspect I can say I got it figured out with this gauge and have to wonder if the same should apply with yotes but with a little heavier shot.

I use hevi shot on turkeys and target the #6 shot in turkey loads in a 3 in shell and get patterns like this at 40 yards,










now with that said I have to wonder if useing a #4 shot in a hevi 13 with the same rig would work on Coyotes out at the 30-40 yard range as I have knocked a yote off his feet at 25 yards with this gun while turkey hunting










Now what do you think ? is #4 shot going to be heavy enough for yotes if the shots are kept to 40 yards ?


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Based off the patterns if you get a good enough shot i believe you can drop him, so you used a 20 guage with hevi shot 3 inch turkey loads for that??


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the pics buy the way nice yote


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I would believe so Adrian. I shot one two years ago with #4 federal mag-shok lead 2 3/4" in my 12 gauge at 30 yards. He went right down. IMO 20 gauge is darn near the same if not better in some instances. Federal makes the same load for 20 gauge shotguns as well. They're deadly.


----------



## Adrian J Hare (Jan 31, 2012)

All-Around-Outdoorsman said:


> Based off the patterns if you get a good enough shot i believe you can drop him, so you used a 20 guage with hevi shot 3 inch turkey loads for that??


Yes Sir a Hevi 13 turkey load 3 inch #6 and he dropped in his tracks....


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you for the help adrian, and Don dont be gone to long you might miss something again


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL just because i don't post doesn't mean I didn't read it...I know that seems hard to believe, even to me.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Just makin sure


----------



## carpetman1 (Dec 16, 2012)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Yes IMO it is to small for hunting coyotes. It can be done but there are a few things that the 22lr lacks when it comes to killing power. The first is the bullets that are loaded in it they are not suitable for killing an animal as large as a coyote. It also lacks, due to it's diminutive size, enough energy to reliably kill a coyote. Killing isn't just about bullets and penetration along with those you need hydrostatic shock. When a bullet hits a living being a lot of the energy is transfered to the tissues(resistance of those tissues causes expansion of the bullet) which causes a wave like action in those tissues and organs. Like dropping a stone into water, the water parts and then closes around the hole, and the waves move across the pool or body in this case. These shock waves cause all sorts of havoc on the body. loss of blood is a concern for sure but the damage caused by hydrostatic shock is far more dangerous to life."

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm very surprised while reading some of the posts on here, especially all of the 12 vs. 20 gauge comments. A lot of posts seem to insinuate that shot of the same size fired from a 20 gauge isn't as lethal as the same pellet out of the larger 12. If you take a shotgun shell of either gauge that both contain the same shot size the knock down power is exactly the same per piece of shot if fired at the same muzzle velocity. Also the velocity and weight of the individual pieces of shot determine the range at which the shot is still lethal The laws of simple physics say that the shot could care less whether or not it comes out of a .410 or a 10 gauge size hole. once shotgun shell pellets leave the end of the barrel the friction of air and the force of gravity control them and whatever gun sends pellets of the same size and weight out of the end of the barrel the fastest has the shot that will still have the most energy at 40 yards.

The advantage of the larger gauge has nothing to do with how much knock down power, or "energy" the shot retains at any range. The only advantage is in the number of individual pellets that arrive at the target to do the job. With a 12 gauge you have a lot more chances per sq/in to kill something than you would with a 20 but it's a proven fact that all shotguns have the same effective range with the same shot size. It's actually interesting to look at muzzle velocities between 12 and 20 gauge loads. A lot of 20 gauge loads have higher muzzle velocities, especially in 3 inch lead loads, than the larger 12 gauge. if size 2 lead is shot out of a 20 gauge at 1,500 fps and the same out of a 12 at 1,350 the 20 gauge wins the "range war" with that load. All shotguns sends lots of pellets through the air at comparable speeds the bigger the gauge just sends more and up's your percentage to get one of those pellets where it's gonna count.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum carpetman1.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

My cousin was 9 years old when he took his first turkey with a Mossbery Bantam 20 gauge. It easily kills turkeys to at least 30 yards. We have used Winchester Supreme Elite Xtended Range and Supreme High Velocity Turkey loads with great results. The best thing you can do it buy a few boxes and test the pattern. We found that with our 12 gauges Benelli Novas, it really prefers #5 shot for turkeys. The 20 gauge preferred the #6 shot.


----------

